# Android or iOS



## decoraxion (Mar 7, 2015)

Just wondering, what do painters use more Android or iOS mobile devices

As a painter http://www.decoraxion.com/painter I am also an app builder. Just released iOS version to align before/after pictures http://www.prepostapp.com ...Android coming soon.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Android all the way. So much more freedom.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Been a faithful iphone junky since its inception. Tried others but it always felt like I had cheated on a spouse. 

Funny, I was talking to the wife a couple weeks ago about a pre/post alignment app. 

Good luck with it.


----------



## decoraxion (Mar 7, 2015)

iOS is so elegant...the app only works on ipad iOS8 or >. Most iphones. Still working on the Android versions. But there will be differences. Apple is square. Android is so java googly. Love the g search engine, that's awesome and so are the APIs. So stay tuned as the Android version of PrePostApp is coming.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Both systems are good, but I switched 2 years ago from android to ios and will not be switching back. Ios 8 has been a little buggy though for the upgrade on iPhone 5. First issue like that I have had with apple.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Windows phone.


----------



## decoraxion (Mar 7, 2015)

Loved my first Android ;-) the old HTC crapped out because of dust in the power button...thank you google
My current Moto is crapping out for the same reason

Thinking of the SONY XPERIA M2 AQUA... Android (I like google flavour as the CyanogenMod or Xiaomi versions would probably lack the useful google apps) thinking of going waterproof...makes life easier ;-)

Anybody try the SONY AQUA?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Android all day son! I have a Samsung Galaxy S5 and couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Google Nexus 5 has been very good.
Androids for us.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a Droid Turbo. A great phone in all respects.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

My iPhone 5s stopped accepting a charge so I ended up switching to a Samsung galaxy note s4 and I like it a lot more 

Except for the fact all my music is on iTunes


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

How do you like the size of the note? Up for a new phone and deciding between the 6 and 6 plus which is note sized.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

DeanV said:


> How do you like the size of the note? Up for a new phone and deciding between the 6 and 6 plus which is note sized.


It felt a bit to big at first but now it feels normal. The one problem I noticed with its size is the difficulty of texting or typing with one hand.. 

My wife has the 6 and it is a good size

other then the fact that it's harder to fit in your pocket or type with one hand I love the bigger screen


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Some random input from a computer/tech junky:

iPhone has an almost across the board better end user experience for people who are not intending to dig any deeper than the apps on it and those found in the app store. There's obviously specific apps that are and aren't available for each, but just looking at ease of use and durability (which is a bit hard to compare a bit since you're looking at a whole slew of manufacturers in the other corner) it tends to be a better user experience.

_However._ If you want to do anything beyond basic app use and the like, Andriods are open source and they're very easy to interface with and modify. Many of the tech world like the Androids because you don't have to jail break them to get at the juicy stuff. If you're keen on doing something like making your own apps or fiddling around with the code, Android tends to be a much more fun option.

There's tradeoffs with both, and calling one better than the other would just be unfair. There's plenty to be said for personal preference as well, and that shouldn't be discounted in any discussion of this nature- some people just like things that are objectively worse, and that's okay. It's all about finding the right tool that works for you.


----------



## Shakey0818 (Feb 1, 2012)

I made the switch from iSO to Android about a year or so ago and couldn't be happier.I got the Galaxy Mega.Let me tell you it is a huge phone but it's so much better with a big screen.Most sites i can see the whole page and do not have to make the screen smaller to fit the whole page.Yeah it's big but it fits in all my pockets quite comfortably.


----------



## roygones (Apr 19, 2011)

I was an iPhone guy for years. The new charger was what killed it for me. I had a docking station for charging and music in the kitchen, chargers everywhere - toolbox, truck, night stand, etc. All now useless without some stupid converter thing that works sometimes.

Switched to the Galaxy series, first an S4, now on my third Note. Love the SD card slot, the removable battery (I keep a charged one with me all the time and never actually plug the phone in), and the phone itself. 

Apple was once THE innovator - the iPod, iPhone, and iPad changed the landscape. Now they just copy what Samsung does. The "new" watch is a copy of Samsung's, the iPhone Mega or whatever it's called is a Note without the memory expansion or removable battery, etc. 

Anyway, I'm Android all the way, and haven't regretted it since about a week or so after the switch - the completely new interface had a learning curve.

And the Note does seem big for a short time - you get used to it, and now I catch myself making sure it's in my pocket, even when it is.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

If you think Apple's done being an innovator, you've got another thing coming 

Realistically, they've never been the "first" at much. The mouse was a copyright purchased from Xerox (which was later stolen completely illegally by Microsoft), there were portable digital music devices prior to the iPod, there were tablets prior to the iPad.

Their innovation is making things accessible and marketing it. When they do it, they do it right, they make it easy to use, and they bring it to the masses. At every point in Apple's lifespan people have said "whelp, that's it, they've hit their peak. Only downhill from here." Don't believe it


----------

